# Applying for a TRV when a PR application is pending



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

Is it possible to apply for TRV (visitors/study visa etc) if you have a pending PR application?


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

OscarT said:


> Is it possible to apply for TRV (visitors/study visa etc) if you have a pending PR application?


That is common practise. You need to keep you TRV valid till your PR issued.Even if itb means renewing 10 times so be it.Don't allow your TRV to expire.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

OscarT said:


> Is it possible to apply for TRV (visitors/study visa etc) if you have a pending PR application?


Yeah. Never be without a visa as long as you're waiting for PR. It will mess with your application and land you in a circle of chaos.


----------

